# New Tarmac SL...changing stem and seat otherwise done!



## calebherndon (Apr 5, 2007)

What you guys and gals think...missing reflectors huh?


----------



## Snap (Jun 2, 2007)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I think I hate you, other than that... SWEET BIKE!!!!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Why aren't you using tubeless tires?


----------



## calebherndon (Apr 5, 2007)

I know your kidding but just to let everyone know this puppy has been in the planning stages for some time. I obtained all of the components/wheels over the last year or so and was planning a 2008 frame about Feb. but they were all sold out. Thankfully that fell through because I couldn't be any happier with this bike. It weighs below 16 lbs right now, but once the oval stem, toupe, and road tubless tires get in, it should bring it down to at least 15. I am coming off of a 20 lb make shift 1st road bike so this is definitely refreshing. Only have 21 miles on her so far but WOW is the acceleration, stability, and comfort noticable. Extreme vibration dampening compared to old 1998 no name carbon rocket of mine...I think my old daily driver was made out of carbon wrapped around 2 x 4's


----------



## calebherndon (Apr 5, 2007)

Do you use the road tubeless? If so how are they and anything to look out for?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not kidding. I haven't been following your posts on component acquisition for the last year. 



> the oval stem, toupe, and road tubless tires get in, it should bring it down to at least 15


Not likely, unless that saddle weighs 500 g.

The Tubeless are really for ride. You won't be saving any weight. They're about 300 g, which is about what a good road tire like your Contis (if those are 4000s) and a light weight tube weighs. And if you're talking about an Oval Concepts stem, their weight claims are about the most exaggerated I've seen. I have one. If you want one for bling, that's great; they do look nice. But if you're looking for a lightweight stem, look elsewhere (IME, the Eastons are close to their reported weights). The Toupe is a nice, light saddle. I have two. If you want to save about 40 grams, the Sella Italia SLR flow carbon is similar to Toupe.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Do you use the road tubeless? If so how are they and anything to look out for?


Yes. They're really fantastic. I'm not sure I'd buy wheels/rims only to use them, but you've got the wheels, so you owe it to yourself to check them out. There's a lot of discussion in the Wheel/Tires forum on them.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats.

Here's a prelim photo of my '09 SL2. Stem & saddle are temporary

15 lbs, 6 oz with water bottle cages. Will likely be 15 lbs 3 oz after installing the replacement stem & saddle which are coming this weekend.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eug0CJUfx3UMVAAwmaqa5A"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/jwldoc/SM8KetHWxII/AAAAAAAAAFE/NVElqYyvk5o/s800/IMG_3416.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/jwldoc/Tarmac91508">Tarmac 9/15/08</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*Me Too!*

I just built up me new SL last night. It came in at 15.9 lbs with cages and computer mount in an XL. Man the thing is quick! I still need to flip the stem, but it rides great. Can't wait to get it out for a real ride this weekend.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

@ calebhearndon - Which saddle and bars are those in the pics?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Here's a prelim photo of my '09 SL2. Stem & saddle are temporary
> 
> ...


Looks great! Is that a US model? I can't find that color combo on Specialized's website.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

MaddSkillz said:


> Looks great! Is that a US model? I can't find that color combo on Specialized's website.


Thanks. I love it. Those pix don't do it justice. New saddle, stem & tires arriving today (hopefully) and will post updated pictures.

US Model. 2009 SL2. Carbon/Silver

You can see it on the Speshy website >Tarmac SL2 dura-ace


----------



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

I just ordered my Tarmac Pro SL frame yesterday, cant wait to take it out on the road.


----------



## calebherndon (Apr 5, 2007)

It is worth every penny! I have 125 miles on it so far and it is extremely comfy and efficient, what else can you want?!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I've got a couple of hundred of miles on mine, now, and am loving it. It can get a bit "buzzy" on the chip seal around here, but otherwise, it's awesome. Love it!


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm coming up on 3K on mine


----------



## ghostrider_13 (Oct 17, 2008)

*My SL*

Just got mine built up last night. Couldn't wait to join the post. What do you think.
View attachment 144300


View attachment 144301


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> What do you think.


Looks great. And I think if that bike has been properly fitted you might want to consider a seatpost with no set-back.


----------



## calebherndon (Apr 5, 2007)

*Finally finished*


----------



## calebherndon (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## calebherndon (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

Beautiful bike. I dig the white.

:thumbsup:


----------



## kronis (Aug 17, 2008)

i can't see the pictures bro. calebherndon


----------



## bn_acyclists (Mar 12, 2004)

*On order*



Dr_John said:


> Looks great. And I think if that bike has been properly fitted you might want to consider a seatpost with no set-back.


The Specialized Zero set back is back ordered for a couple of more weeks. So it's just what was laying around that could be on loan. But thanks for noticing my short femurs. jk!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> But thanks for noticing my short femurs.


I pointed it out because if that's a Toupe (hard to tell for sure from the angle of the photos), you've extended well beyond the rail markings. I've got two Toupes, and have done about 17,000 miles on them, but in my experience, I haven't found them to be the most rugged saddles, and I only 140 lbs. Would hate to see you crack or break a rail - a busted shell is scary enough, but fortunately I didn't crash and it was replaced under warranty.


----------



## calebherndon (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry bout that, they should be visible now.:idea:


----------



## jamesbrowm (Jan 24, 2007)

Both sweet looking bikes.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

*Size?*



ghostrider_13 said:


> Just got mine built up last night. Couldn't wait to join the post. What do you think.
> View attachment 144300
> 
> 
> View attachment 144301



What Size is this bike? Thanks


----------



## ghostrider_13 (Oct 17, 2008)

g-Bike said:


> What Size is this bike? Thanks



52 CM


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

*How Tall?*



ghostrider_13 said:


> 52 CM


 Ghost Rider, that is a sweet bike and I am thinking of getting one myself. Do you mind me asking how tall you are and your inseem length? Thanks


----------



## ghostrider_13 (Oct 17, 2008)

g-Bike said:


> Ghost Rider, that is a sweet bike and I am thinking of getting one myself. Do you mind me asking how tall you are and your inseem length? Thanks


5'6" 30" inseem
170 mm cranks
I changed the seat post to a zero degree setback. Not shown in picture.


----------

